# Only 95 more days!



## csb (Jul 20, 2008)

Is everybody ready?

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## A Smith (Jul 21, 2008)

Need the count down timer!!! Sure wish I could take another test! :screwloose:

I guess it will be 460 days till I can try the metallurgical test :brickwall:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2008)

95 days 'til I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2008)

Till you PE types are locked out of the board...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2008)

csb said:


> Till you PE types are locked out of the board...


Oh yeah...I forgot. Good luck to all the October Testees.


----------



## MarcG (Jul 21, 2008)

csb said:


> Is everybody ready?
> 
> (I couldn't resist)



Ready...I don't even know if I have failed yet...the joys of california :deadhorse:


----------



## ramicoce (Jul 21, 2008)

MarcG said:


> Ready...I don't even know if I have failed yet...the joys of california :deadhorse:


Man, that's so wrong. I complained about Virginia taking until the end of June, but I really feel for you CA guys.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 22, 2008)

csb said:


> Is everybody ready?
> 
> (I couldn't resist)


CSB - you sound stoked! that's good, you'll be ready to make that test your bitch (should you be into that type of thing. . .) :happy:


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2008)

The PE Exam is so my bitch...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 22, 2008)

:suicide1:


----------



## owillis28 (Jul 22, 2008)

csb said:


> The PE Exam is so my bitch...


csb - you will get it this time! kick ass and take names, my friend

let me know if you need anything!

owillis


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 22, 2008)

csb said:


> The PE Exam is so my bitch...


BAM! Like the attitude, i need it for the Oct FE. We finally got a pic of csb in "make test my bitch" regalia:


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2008)

I've toned up a lot since then...


----------



## 3sACharm (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww man, now you've got me freaked out! =P

Actually, I have a true dilemma. I'm planning ot take the exam in October (for the third time), but I have this awesome chance to travel overseas for 2 weeks, and I'll get back about 3 weeks before the exam. Should I take the exam, or wait until April? I'm planning to get my most critical studying done in the next month and a half, but I'm woried that's not enough time....argh why is there never a convenient time to take this dang test


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 23, 2008)

if it was me, the test would take precedence - i'd take in Oct. . .doesn't mean you still cant do the overseas thing - your name says it all. . .let it be this Oct, and you still have April should the testtaker be renamed to 4sacharm :brickwall:


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2008)

This is my third time too and I say you should take it! I took the EIT twice and the second time I took it and passed I was away for the week before the test. Nothing like a little relaxation to help put you in the right frame of mind!


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 23, 2008)

You still have 93 days to study...I don't think you will mis 14 of them...


----------



## 3sACharm (Jul 24, 2008)

csb said:


> This is my third time too and I say you should take it! I took the EIT twice and the second time I took it and passed I was away for the week before the test. Nothing like a little relaxation to help put you in the right frame of mind!



Good point csb! Thanks to you and everyone else for a motivational "nudge" in the right direction 

Well my shiny new 11th edition of CERM just arrived today, so it's time to kick the study schedule into gear.

P.S. I'm a WR engineer, so I'd be happy to swap WR help for structures or geotech help anytime!


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 31, 2008)

85 days and counting


----------



## sehad (Jul 31, 2008)

Man, I didn't realize it had come around again so fast.

I really do feel for those guys in Cali. I can't imagine still having to wait!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm studying right now, but I'm still wondering if my state is going to let me sit for the exam this fall. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 31, 2008)

ble31980 said:


> I'm studying right now, but I'm still wondering if my state is going to let me sit for the exam this fall. Keeping my fingers crossed!


I am in the same boat...tomorrow is the deadline for applications for NC, and next week they will start reviewing applications, so hopefully I will hear that I can sit by the end of August.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 31, 2008)

parks said:


> I am in the same boat...tomorrow is the deadline for applications for NC, and next week they will start reviewing applications, so hopefully I will hear that I can sit by the end of August.


Yep, I'm in NC too. I hope it comes by the end of August, but I've had coworkers that it took until mid-Sept to hear.


----------

